# About cattle panels....



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there anything you guys recommend using to attach cattle panels
to a metal T posts ?

I would like to get this project over with and do it right the first time 

Thanks


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I just wire twist and pig tail them together. I tuck the tail back to the post so as to not get snagged on them. The clips that come with T post don't work for me.

Your talking about 4g wire 54in panels right? About 18 foot long?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I do the same as GT...and have used zip ties before for quick temporary fencing.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I use my bailing rope/string.
Might want to watch goaties if putting them in cattle panels. I line mine with 2x4 field fence to make sure everyone stays where they are suppose to be.

HTH,


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We use bailing wire. Works great and something that you probably have on hand too! It might need replaced every couple of years because it rusts. We put chicken wire across the holes because our goat kept putting her head through them and she is horned.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hay strings but you do need to go back and replace after a bit becuase the sun eats at them. But yeah bailing wire, or I even used the more heavy hot fince wire, and my brother has used old barb wire, but is a pain to take off if you want to move them later, Im always moving mine so I just stick to the hay strings.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree with keeping an eye on them in cattle panels. I had one small section that was cattle, the rest was goat panel. One of the first few days are babies were out, one walked right through it! Glad I was right there. We lined ours with roll fencing too after we had horns stuck in it. so we should have just spent the extra on goat panel here. After several break outs we wound wire around the two panels and post multiple times.


----------



## EarthStoneHollowFarm (Mar 8, 2013)

I just use the fencing clips you can get for t-posts, they work well. Mechanic's wire works as well. quick temporary things you can useare bit snaps, carabeaner clips and rope. Quick latches for cattle Panels if your using one as a gate are carabeaner clips - it's one thing my goats NEVER figured out how to open and hey can't chew through it!

If you hav smaller breeds or using the cattle panels for kids, 2' chicken wire put around the bottom will save you from havng excapees!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice . 
I wish I knew there were goat panels , lol
Yeaterday I was sitting watching the new girls walk around their tempory paddock just made with the cattle panels and I said to myself " I can just see the babies walking right through those openings". 
When we finish building and adding on to it , then we will line it with 
extra fencing so those little escape artists won't get out 

I saw the girls stick their heads through the openings a few times and I thought they were somehow getting out.......but they weren't , I'm just not used to seeing them do that , lol. I jumped up a few times and then caught myself from sprinting down the fence line to catch them , lol

The lighter fencing we used to build the origional paddock will slowly be changed to heavier fencing . We used cedar at the top and I love how it looks and it's sturdy as well , but expensive. One day we will get it all done , lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , one more question , did anybody find that the wire pieces that came with the T posts too small or short ? 
What would have took my husband a hour or so , took almost the whole day because he had to wrestle with the too short wire to fit around the post and connect to each side of the fencing.


----------



## EarthStoneHollowFarm (Mar 8, 2013)

I never fond them too short, but there is a certain way you have to bend them first before you can get them on the post right!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh , one more question , did anybody find that the wire pieces that came with the T posts too small or short ?
> What would have took my husband a hour or so , took almost the whole day because he had to wrestle with the too short wire to fit around the post and connect to each side of the fencing.


Yes, the clips usually don't work for panels. That is why I use tensile wire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The smaller the panel squares the better. When babies are so small, they can walk right through some panels.
This site link shows the different sizes out there.

http://www.greggfarmservices.com/panels.html


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Regular posts the cliPs were fine but on the T posts we found the clips way too short to be able to work with them 
If they were a bit longer we could've finished in a quarter of the time IMO . But at least it's done for now


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  When we add to the paddock im definitely not using the clips again ! Tensile wire is on my to-get list now


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks guys  When we add to the paddock im definitely not using the clips again ! Tensile wire is on my to-get list now


About any wire will do I suspect. I use tensile because that is what I have from fence building.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want to use a wire that wont rust .


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

You could use aluminum alloy wires. Easy to handle, doesn't rust and I find that stuff for sale cheap a lot of times.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you GTAllen 
Does that come on rolls right ?
Isnt that what they supply you with the panels ?
I guess we shouldn't complain though , they gave us a couple of bags More then what would come with them but they really need to be longer .


----------

